# Alternatives for Mustard as a base for a rub on ribs?



## tubro (Jun 27, 2015)

I hate mustard.  I know everyone says you can't taste it when you use it as a base for applying a rub to ribs but I can taste it.

Any alternatives?

Was thinking maybe honey or black strap molasses?

Any ideas?


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 27, 2015)

I don't use anything most of the time.  IF I do its evoo.


----------



## b-one (Jun 27, 2015)

Nothing here as well!


----------



## eman (Jun 27, 2015)

any oil will work


----------



## rsnovi (Jun 27, 2015)

I never use anything, but sometimes wonder if I should try it to see if I am missing something.


----------



## x0xsaywhutx0x (Jun 27, 2015)

Honestly you dont really need anything as a base. The rub will stay on without it


----------



## millerbuilds (Jun 27, 2015)

You can skip it or use EVOO, or any other oil. 

Smoke ON!
 

-Jason


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 28, 2015)

In any rub there are water soluble flavors and fat/oil soluble flavors. Mustard has water and oil in it so it works well. As above, nothing on the meat will let the water in the meat hold and dissolve rub flavor. Oil will help and bring fat soluble flavor to the party...JJ


----------



## ak1 (Jun 28, 2015)

Oil, honey, mustard, nothing... it all works.

With honey, there is a risk of burning because of the sugar content in it.

Oil, I don't use because there's already enough fat in the meat.

Nothing... that works fine.

Mustard, I just like the slightly different flavour profile it provides.


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 28, 2015)

Ive used mustard many times before. Honestly I couldn't taste it after the smoke.  But if you have a serious issue with the stuff , then I'll tell you for PORK using light molassis VERY sparingly works well as an adhesive for your rub. 

Brian


----------



## daveomak (Jun 28, 2015)

You can try mayonnaise...  it's an emulsion of oil, egg and lemon juice...


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 28, 2015)

Tubro said:


> I hate mustard.  I know everyone says you can't taste it when you use it as a base for applying a rub to ribs but I can taste it.
> 
> Any alternatives?
> 
> ...


Just apply the rub, nothing else is needed.

The rub applied to the ribs, the rub on the cutting board is from overspray that occurred as I applied the rub with a shaker top bottle, no mustard or oil will stop that-













bdayzac (1).JPG



__ cliffcarter
__ Jan 26, 2014


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 28, 2015)

Just don't use Honey...It has the lowest caramelization point of 230°F. If you smoke the meat at any higher a temp the Honey will burn...JJ


----------



## driedstick (Jun 28, 2015)

All great answers above - just wondering what you decided and how did it turn out????
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






DS


----------



## gary s (Jun 28, 2015)

Yep  lots of answers. Use anything or nothing ?   Mustard just helps the rub stick, you don't get any mustard flavor what so ever., You don't like it don't use it.

Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 28, 2015)

EVOO or peanut oil would work... I'll do either of these as well as mustard occasionally just to change things up a little !  Usually, it's nothing though !


----------



## foamheart (Jun 29, 2015)

The heart lady told me I should use mayo. I have used it and it works great to bake or grill with thereby allowing you to remove the skin and maintain a moist meat without adding any flavor. I can't imagine why it wouldn't hold your rub like a champ. Normally I am like the guys above, I don't use a base, just   my spices.


----------



## x0xsaywhutx0x (Jun 29, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> EVOO or peanut oil would work... I'll do either of these as well as mustard occasionally just to change things up a little !  Usually, it's nothing though !


I wouldnt recommend using peanut oil though if cooking for a community event. Ive seen someone do that with baked goods and someone with a peanut allergy didnt know and needed an epi pen and ambulance


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 29, 2015)

x0xsaywhutx0x said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > EVOO or peanut oil would work... I'll do either of these as well as mustard occasionally just to change things up a little !  Usually, it's nothing though !
> ...



I was simply answering the O.P. question....  "Alternatives for mustard for a base for rub on ribs".


----------



## ak1 (Jun 29, 2015)

x0xsaywhutx0x said:


> I wouldnt recommend using peanut oil though if cooking for a community event. Ive seen someone do that with baked goods and someone with a peanut allergy didnt know and needed an epi pen and ambulance


My understanding is that the typical peanut oil is refined and has no effect on someone with peanut allergies.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 29, 2015)

AK1 said:


> My understanding is that the typical peanut oil is refined and has no effect on someone with peanut allergies.



My son as a severe peanut allergy and his allergist says no to peanut oil.

Not worth his life to try it.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 29, 2015)

c farmer said:


> AK1 said:
> 
> 
> > My understanding is that the typical peanut oil is refined and has no effect on someone with peanut allergies.
> ...



I meant nothing by my response to the O.P.  I was just answering the question....  I totally understand some folks have severe allergies !  Hoping no one took offense as that's not what was intended  by any means !


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 29, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> I meant nothing by my response to the O.P.  I was just answering the question....  I totally understand some folks have severe allergies !  Hoping no one took offense as that's not what was intended  by any means !



Nah man,  just talkin.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 29, 2015)

c farmer said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > I meant nothing by my response to the O.P.  I was just answering the question....  I totally understand some folks have severe allergies !  Hoping no one took offense as that's not what was intended  by any means !
> ...



Thumbs Up


----------



## millerbuilds (Jun 30, 2015)

I have also heard of mixing some vinegar with mayo to make it easier to spread and the vinegar helps to break down the connective tissues bringing the rub into the meat. Never tried it though....

Smoke ON!

-Jason


----------



## valleypoboy (Jul 1, 2015)

I use mustard with pulled pork, mostly because I really like to goop on the dry rub and it all just falls off without the mustard.  Ribs are thin though, your dry rub should not be thick.  I do a heavy dusting with my own variation of BRITU (best ribs in the universe, google it if you're not familiar) rub then flip to do a lite dusting of the bone side.  Anything that falls off the top side on the flip lands on the next, yet to be seasoned, rib.


----------



## mummel (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm going to use mustard again with my butt. Starting it at 4am haha!


----------



## cabowabo35 (Jul 11, 2015)

I've used Apple Butter before


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 11, 2015)

cabowabo35 said:


> I've used Apple Butter before


At what Temp smoker? While delicious and an effective glue, like Honey, Apple Butter is primarily Fructose and will burn at smoker temps much over 230°F...JJ


----------



## cabowabo35 (Jul 11, 2015)

I've used it in a pork shoulder at 225° for around 12 hours and the meat turned out delicious


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 11, 2015)

cabowabo35 said:


> I've used it in a pork shoulder at 225° for around 12 hours and the meat turned out delicious


That will work...Thanks for the response...JJ


----------



## ak1 (Jul 13, 2015)

c farmer said:


> My son as a severe peanut allergy and his allergist says no to peanut oil.
> 
> Not worth his life to try it.


You're right. Not worth taking a chance at all.


----------



## medic92 (Aug 19, 2015)

I like to use Parkay squeezable margarine sometimes.  Usually I don't use anything at all, and I'll never use mustard.  Even if you can't really taste it, my brain knows it was on there and will invent the taste.


----------



## mummel (Aug 19, 2015)

I wash my meat and pat it down with a paper towel.  It's normally enough just to apply the rub just like that.


----------



## joe black (Aug 19, 2015)

I rinse all of my meats and pat dry.  I use EVOO on beef, mayo or butter on chicken and mustard on pork.  I think you could use any of them interchangably.  As far as mustard is concerned, My wife really does not like mustard at all and she does not detect any mustard flavor at all after the meat is coked.  Good luck with whatever you choose.  Please let us know how your experiments turn out.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 19, 2015)

I've used Worchestershire Sauce before , but. since I wash my. Ribs and pat dry , the Rub stays on very well .    :biggrin:













12518_10152464053153929_1659885016045459284_n[1].j



__ oldschoolbbq
__ May 30, 2015







Have fun and . . .


----------

